# Боли в нижней части спины



## Yaumma (26 Авг 2021)

В далёком 2014 году неудачно вытянувшись с граблями наступила резкая боль в нижней части спины несколько дней не мог нагнуться, позже ехал на автобусе 20+ часов, для меня это было адом, постоянно вертелся, потому что сидеть было очень тяжело из-за боли в пояснице... Никуда не обращался, занимался спортом по возможности, но долго сидеть не мог в одной позе (в основном на жёстком) если не было опоры, так же трудно одевать носки иной раз и на сегодняшний день. Шли года и я попал в армию вполне сносно ее прошел, бегал, подтягивался, отжимался и до сих пор прошло 3,5 года и я могу подтягиваться и отжиматься достаточное кол-во раз. На верх спины не жалуюсь, на ноги тоже. Хожу много, дискомфорта не доставляет. Но если наклоняюсь и пытаюсь поднять что-то тяжёлое не очень комфортно в пояснице, гиперстензию тоже вполне легко делаю. Не могу понять в чем проблема. Если сижу то как бы поясница затекает и если нет опоры на руки легче становится сидеть наискось в наклоне. Вот думаю сделать платно МРТ и узнать точно. Прошу прощения за то что сумбурно и малопонятно, но прошу сказать свои предположения на что это похоже. Заранее всех благодарю


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Авг 2021)

Грыжа от 2014 года усохла и на смену ей пришел спондилоартроз.
Хотите увидеть проблему глазами - МРТ.


----------



## Yaumma (26 Авг 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо за ответ, какие у вас будут советы из личной практики?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Авг 2021)

Советы в чем?


----------



## Yaumma (26 Авг 2021)

В данном случае, советы в лечении...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Авг 2021)

Острая боль в спине. Направления и методы лечения.​


> При лечении скелетно-мышечных болей в спине рекомендуют применять комплекс лечебных мероприятий. Такой комплексный подход является основным при формировании лечебных и профилактических программ в большинсте медицинских центров специализирующихся на лечении заболеваний позвоночника.


Вот тут подробно описал.
Если интересно, то обсудим каждый пункт.


----------

